
So you want to start an unpopular blog - AndrewStephens
https://sheep.horse/2017/4/so_you_want_to_start_an_unpopular_blog.html
======
dwe3000
This reminds me of the thought that [real, long-term] writers write, not
because of the attention or positive feedback but because of the internal
drive. Attention and positive feedback are nice, but they're not the most
powerful motivation. I think the same lesson for bloggers can be said for
programmers or hackers, at least for open source.

